# Subversion of religious ideas



## fightingfat (Jun 27, 2006)

This has 'done my head in' as we say here in Blighty. I found this-
Image of Jesus holding a rifle.
This guy is protesting against it- the image quite obviously is bananas. He says:- The site calls itself a conservative christian weblog but the stands it takes are usually hateful opinons that are so extreme that it is hard to believe that they are serious at times.
They are currently trying to get a petition signed by 500,000 people so that when Jesus Christ returns he will be offcially be a citizen of the United States. Of course this is ludicrous and to address it further is just a waste of time, much like that blog is.
He wrote to them and this is what they sent back-
Hi Mark
Sorry, no can do. I think you have a completely wrong idea what Jesus stands for. Jesus is a real American. He has a gun and he uses it. He is out there kicking Iraqis asses together with our great soldiers.
Sorry, if the picture offends you, you should look for another religion.
Kind regards,
Shelley Goodman 

Shelley is so bright, she posts comments like this on her webpage: -
PS: During for search in the Internet to get the facts straight I stumbled I found sth. really disgusting. Did you know that British parents actually force-feed their children with beer (if the children wont drink it by themselves) because European breweries tell them that beer is good for their childrens health and development?
 
Do people like this really exist?
:whip:


----------



## Kensai (Jun 27, 2006)

MUST...NOT....COMMENT...MUST NOT....OFFEND....

Oh my goodness. What an arrogant closed minded idiot. That attitude scares me as much as Islamic fundamentalism does.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 27, 2006)

That sort of thing gives us all a bad name...


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

It takes all kinds to make the world go around


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2006)

Checked out "her" blog, it's satire.  Biting satire, but satire nonetheless.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 28, 2006)

_*Moderator Note:

Thread moved to "Horror Stories."

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Super Moderator*_


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 28, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> That sort of thing gives us all a bad name...


 
I don't know you, so I have no right to judge you personally. That being said, I must ammend your statement:

It gives some of you a bad name.

I was raised Catholic and went to Catholic grade school and high school. I've met people of most religions and, being born and raised in the USA, have met a lot of Christians. Perhapse it is just my personal life experience, but I have only met 3 people who fall under the catagory of Christian who actually took a "Christ like" approach to life. Hell, one of them used to be a Buddhist.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 28, 2006)

You're right!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 29, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> You're right!


 
I'm glad you agree. In the words of Ren: "You're one of the good ones, man."


----------



## still learning (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello, Read the bible...Jesus has kill many people.....parting of the sea..drowning hundreds.......this is only one example...Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2006)

I will place that picture right next to my picture of Buddha wielding a battle-axe and Lao Tzu slapping the living daylights out if Confucius


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 3, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Read the bible...Jesus has kill many people.....parting of the sea..drowning hundreds.......this is only one example...Aloha




uhh... that was Moses and God of the old testament.  The only person Jesus got killed was himself. (of course there is that whole Trinity-yet-one thing...)


Hey! Maybe thay have a pic of Moses hitting Jesus with his staff!  That'd be cool!  I already got my mother the Jesus action figure "with real walking on water motion"


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 5, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Read the bible...Jesus has kill many people.....parting of the sea..drowning hundreds.......this is only one example...Aloha


 
Well, I'm of the belief that the parting of the red sea was fictional or a natural event that a smart dude like Moses could see coming.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 5, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I will place that picture right next to my picture of Buddha wielding a battle-axe


 
I hope you're kidding...:uhyeah:
Oh, yah, you are... I should read to the end of a thread.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 5, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> Hey! Maybe thay have a pic of Moses hitting Jesus with his staff! That'd be cool! I already got my mother the Jesus action figure "with real walking on water motion"


 
Dude, have any of you read any of the "Church of the Sub-genius" books. They reference "the fightin' Jesus." It's a hoot.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Guys, come on! It's Jesus! Don't ya think someone with that much pull would have something better than a lever action Winchester?


----------



## Explorer (Jul 5, 2006)

He should be wielding a hammer or a saw ... he was a CARPENTER, for pete's sake!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 23, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Guys, come on! It's Jesus! Don't ya think someone with that much pull would have something better than a lever action Winchester?


 
Nah. According to Revelations, he's got two-edged sword. See? Grandmaster Jesus wht butt-whooping Christ.


If I offended any Christians, I apologize. I'm cristian. I worship the same dear and fluffy Lord you do.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 24, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> He should be wielding a hammer or a saw ... he was a CARPENTER, for pete's sake!


 
How about this:
Why don't we let him swing a naginata?


----------



## John Brewer (Aug 24, 2006)

All kidding aside (even though some of it was quite funny) There is nothing "Christlike" in these people.


----------

